# Autodesk maya on FreeBSD 8.2



## rockworldmi (Sep 23, 2011)

Hello folks ..I am trying to install Autodesk Maya 2011 on FreeBSD 8.2. I have tried using all the methods in the Handbook. Also tried with alien but it was unable to convert .rpm to .tgz. Please let me know if anybody has done this successfully.

And this is the link for maya setup: http://usa.autodesk.com/adsk/servlet/ps/dl/item?siteID=123112&id=15770983&linkID=9242259

.tgz contains all the rpm needed for Maya 2011x64.


----------



## kpedersen (Sep 24, 2011)

Have a look at at tool called rpm2cpio (in ports). You should be able to extract it from the .rpm quite easily.

There are a few *rpm* programs in the ports collection, but AFAIK none of them are for the linux compat.

Can you please keep me updated if you manage to get Maya working? I may have to do the same in the near future and it would be great if I can get some tips off you.


----------



## rockworldmi (Sep 24, 2011)

I tried rpm2cpio it extracted the contents into linux compat but maya didn't run. is there anything else to do it to get started.let me know if there any guide to use rpm2cpio besides handbook.


----------

